# What was the ONE light that got you hooked...



## F250XLT (May 9, 2012)

Tell us about the ONE light the started you down the road to being a flashaholic.

For me, it was the introduction to the original HDS. When I saw a pic of it, I thought it was very intriguing. When I was finally able to play with one, it was all over. Still one of my absolute favorites, I will always have a few in my collection.


----------



## derfyled (May 9, 2012)

Same here, HDS U60XR...

It still my favorite one, even if I own many other fine lights. There is just something magic about that little tank, like the buzzing noise on the highest level...


----------



## Darien (May 9, 2012)

For me, it was a 3C [email protected] that I modified with a KIU socket with the WA1185 bulb, modamag reflector and stainless recessed tail cap (forgot who made those) driven by AW batts. Amazing! Modded [email protected]'s were what hooked me. Still loving the hotwires.


----------



## The-David (May 9, 2012)

Surefire kl4. Handed it to someone at work, in a dark patrol car. He points it at a white paper he was filling out and pushed the switch... Lit up most of the parking lot we were in just with the bounce back!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flashlight Dave (May 9, 2012)

I guess for me it was the surefire L2. Other than being a bit long it was perfect with a floody beam and two stage momentary twisty. I would just pull it out and lightly tap the end and shine it for a second or two to light my way.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (May 9, 2012)

Fenix E11


----------



## skyfire (May 9, 2012)

maglite mini 2xAA in a metallic blue color. cant even remember how old i was when i asked my parents for it.


----------



## mhs (May 9, 2012)

In 2004, when I was 14, in month periodical I saw article like: "News in LED flashlights". I was playing with crappy incandescent torches since I can remember, but It was the first time I saw real high end flashlights - Streamlight tactical series TL-2, TL-3, their led versions and TwinTask. At that time, the one that fascinated me the most, was Streamlight TwinTask 2L - xenon bulb and 3 leds in one head was something so unusual and ingenious and impressed me so much I couldn't sleep after seeing that. The prices were so high, but from that moment I knew in future I must get it somehow... And that's how it all began


----------



## reppans (May 9, 2012)

Quark for me... moonlight did it, love dim lights that run forever on a AA


----------



## beach honda (May 9, 2012)

McG Ti PD


----------



## badtziscool (May 9, 2012)

The Zeurel's Nitecore D10 tribute thread was what started me on the path, but this was THE post that got me hooked. As soon as I saw this, I had to build myself one just like it, and thus cemented my flashaholism.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb......-*part-2*&p=3272104&viewfull=1#post3272104


----------



## Kirkgar (May 9, 2012)

Quark MiniX123 did it for me. Never had a light this small and versatile - it goes everywhere I go.


----------



## Cataract (May 9, 2012)

It was a Rayovac sportsman extreme rated at a whopping 45 lumens (my new EDC is rated like 10 times that). I already had two 1-year old rayovacs, but before seeing that one, I thought I had bought the last flashlight of my lifetime. BOY was I wrong! Two weeks later I was already shopping for more and more...


----------



## davyro (May 9, 2012)

I started out with Mags years ago but the light that turned me into a full blown flashaholic was my first HDS,i'm actualy sitting here with it in my pocket now.I just love it & always will.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 9, 2012)

WF606A or something; some DealExtreme light that put about 300 mA through a Cree XP-E in an OP reflector. But it was the brightest thing I'd ever had...

I'll try to recall what light I first used in a long dark tunnel. Hrm.


----------



## välineurheilija (May 9, 2012)

Fenix TK10 my first "good" flashlight after 3D Mag


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2012)

I think it was a little black plastic light with a red logo, It came in a clam pack with a larger 2c black with yellow stripe and 3d black with blue stripe light, also a 2AA light with a teal stripe...way back when I was a little kid. I still remember it, super aggressive knurling, plastic lens, head screwed off to put in one AA cell that seemed to last forever. I'm sure I've been a pure blooded flashaholic, even moreso than my dad since birth. Sadly, I managed to forget it at a table at a chinese restaurant out in queens or brooklyn...I was only 2 or 3 at the time and the loss was tremendously traumatic  I still sigh when I think about it now. sigh. At least I still have the large 2c and 3d flashlights i guess :/ Compared to even the more expensive budget plastic stuff that's put out today, these lights can hold their own quite well. I think I'll mod one for old times sake lol


----------



## red_hackle (May 9, 2012)

Surefire 6Z...


----------



## bltkmt (May 9, 2012)

Mine was probably the Draco - amazing little thing that blasted a ton of light. I owned two and never should have sold them.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 9, 2012)

I had MagLites, but once I picked up a little Fenix P1D, it grabbed my attention as to what these newer iterations could do and do it in a smallish package vs. my 6D MLs.

Chris


----------



## leadsled9 (May 9, 2012)

Surefire C2.


----------



## Daekar (May 9, 2012)

I actually had two at different times of life. Looking back I realize that I've always liked lights, but the first one to make me go "Wow!" was a Boyscout branded incandescent that had a 3"+ reflector and ran on 4 D cells. It was the brightest darn thing in the woods, and the first light I had ever seen the beam on. We decided it was practically nuclear-powered when it had new cells in it.  Of course, I didn't have the money to spend on more, nor would my parents have understood if I had asked for a Surefire if I had somehow found out about their existence.

Later, in college, I was a frequent visitor of the SKSboards, a firearms forum, where I learned a bit about preparedness, CPF... and Surefires. After a good bit of research, I got an L2 and a spares carrier. I couldn't believe how bright that light was! That L2 was really the tipping point - it was all downhill from there, and I stopped trying to keep track of how many lights and accessories I've purchased. Let's just say I've done my part to stimulate the global economy.


----------



## Danielight (May 9, 2012)

*4Sevens Quark AA2* (non-tactical). Since then I've bought six more, sold one. My buying has slowed down for financial reasons  but I'm still looking anyway :naughty: ...


----------



## beavo451 (May 9, 2012)

Surefire E2.


----------



## NeSSuS-GTE (May 9, 2012)

LoL! Dare I say it?

Wicked Laser Torch 

I was one caught in the whirlwind of impracticality. It has been a fun ride! Journey made possible by Mac, FiveMega and LuxLuthor, among so many others. Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Johnbeck180 (May 9, 2012)

The first light that got me hooked was the Eagletac T100C2, nice well built light with decent throw.


----------



## Lumens Industry (May 9, 2012)

I would say a surefire G2 incan. I use it for work and wanted something a little brighter and I found this place and never looked back : )


Lumens Industry


----------



## fisk-king (May 9, 2012)

bltkmt said:


> Mine was probably the Draco - amazing little thing that blasted a ton of light. I owned two and never should have sold them.



+1. I was amazed something so small could produce that much light. Just wish it had more threads on the body....


----------



## OCD (May 9, 2012)

For me it was an impulse buy of a Brinkmann Legend LX. It was my first lithium powered light. I was impressed that a light that small could be brighter than a 2D Mag. I was surprised that I only got about an hour of run time out of it. And even more surprised that batteries were $5 each (from the B&M store....I was unaware of anything flashlight related on-line at that time!)


----------



## Lumens Industry (May 9, 2012)

I would say a surefire G2 incan. I use it for work and wanted something a little brighter and I found this place and never looked back : )


Lumens Industry


----------



## Lumens_kid3331 (May 9, 2012)

Coleman 3aaa RWB with a magnetic control ring


----------



## walterr839 (May 9, 2012)

I'ld have to say the Surefire M6. I bought one about 10 years ago on a whim. I heard about it somewhere and thought for $600 it must be good. I had to have one. Back then it was the brightest light I had ever played with. That led me to the A2 Aviator that I used for preflighting at night. I still have both those lights but have added the PhD M6 battery pack to the M6 and a calipsoii red and warm white ring to the A2 and run it on 16340 IMR cells. I still get a kick out of the M6 and use the A2 as a night light.


----------



## John_Galt (May 9, 2012)

Years ago: the River Rock "1/2 watt" LED. I was in Target and saw their flashlight/battery rack. I thought about getting a mini-mag in red, but poked around a little more, and they had the River Rock 2AAA LED light for $7.99 [a lot of money for me to ask a parent for, I thought]. I knew about LED's, a little, and knew they were brighter and didn't burn out, so I managed to convince my mom that she should buy it.

It was the brightest light in the house, lol, at about 10-12 lumens with a purple/blue tinted hotspot and very little spill. But it threw out an impressive [at the time] beam of light, ran forever on a pair of Duracell AAA's, survived a few trips through the wash. It couldn't be beat.

I started googling around, looking for a review, and found the flashlight reviews archive page. I spent hours poring over the various pages of lights, reading every review, comparing lights features, outputs, prices... The one I found most impressive then, was the then-new HDS EDC Ultimate 60! I knew I just had to have one, but at many, many times the cost of my river rock, I knew that was impossible. So I had to sate my appetite with online reviews.

A few years later, I found the reviews section on CPF [really weird, a website where people talk about "flashlights"]. Seeing the march of time and technology, I began searching anew. About a year after that, I was in Scouts, so I needed a good light or two for camping and hiking. I stumbled upon a great deal on a princeton tec Aurora headlamp [it was $30 retail, way, way too much for me to spend] at a yard sale for $10, so I snapped it up. I've used it for years, until about last year, when a set of Duracells leaked in it and destroyed it...

I wanted something bright and impressive. Then, as now, most lights seemed to run on CR123, which were $15 a pop at my local rite-aid [and still are, lol]. So I needed to stick with AA powered lights. After months of research, I settled on a Fenix LD20 premium Q5. Great light, excellent output and throw, considering it is literally the size and weight of a mini-mag. Reading more of the cons of using alkaline batteries, and experiencing <10 minute run times on turbo with fresh duracells, I invested in a duracell "duraloop" Ni-MH charger and a few sets of batteries.

And since then, I've collected various HDS lights, a Quark Ti AA, a Surefire E2L turned Milkyspit Expurgator, and E1E, a Surefire KL1 head, a lumapower D1... And am still looking. Nothing has jived right as my HDS lights, but I still like to collect, even if I'm more "catch and release" style now, due to the expense.


----------



## edpmis02 (May 9, 2012)

I saw youtube videos of Fenix L0Ds that out blasted 3D maglights.. L0D Q4 "Christmas edition" was my first non MegaMart light. Hate to admit it.. but it replaced a Mag Solitaire on my keychain.. Yes.. slight upgrade!


----------



## eh4 (May 9, 2012)

HDS...


----------



## F250XLT (May 9, 2012)

Isn't it fun to think back to the early times, as well as hear about others?


----------



## vee (May 9, 2012)

HDS. Bought 2 B60's within the first month of joining CPF! :naughty:


----------



## LGT (May 9, 2012)

A little Streamlight keychain something or the other, can't remember exactly what it was. But it was an LED that ran on four button cell batteries which cost more to replace then the price of the light. While I was "wowed" by the brightness(I didn't call it output back then) the cost of the batteries was twice the cost of the light. There must be something better then this.....


----------



## F250XLT (May 10, 2012)

vee said:


> HDS. Bought 2 B60's within the first month of joining CPF! :naughty:



Got either of those still in your possession?


----------



## qwertyydude (May 10, 2012)

Mine definitely was the Inova X1 gen. 1 with the Tiros lens. That flashlight is still cool cause it had a just about perfect and uniform circle of light in actuality it's quite a bit less useful than the standard spot and spill. I wish I could still find one since I lost it camping.


----------



## kool_BOY8323 (May 10, 2012)

my first 'real' light was a AA mini maglite. it got me all through boy scouts and beyond. it became my toolbox light. i still have it. it's modded with a nite ize push button tail cap and 1w LED bulb now, along with the anti roll ring and pocket clip. 

my most recent lights were a streamlight stinger ds led, and a streamlight strion led... 

ive got so many flashlights now i cant keep track of em all. somewere around 20 last i counted. not counting the wife and son's collections..flashaholic family lol


----------



## Bertrand (May 10, 2012)

Surefire Defender Incandescent version was the first light I really wanted in 2005. 7 years and a couple thousand bucks later I'm a flashaholic I guess


----------



## enomosiki (May 10, 2012)

Fenix P2D.

It was the catalyst to the hobby that I spent several thousands of dollars on.


----------



## Tana (May 10, 2012)

6P... few sets of batts until Malkoff was discovered... after that it kind of went down the hill (at least from my financial standpoint)...


----------



## Richub (May 10, 2012)

My first LED flashlight was a Fenix LD20 XR-E Q5, a short while later I bought an Olight M30 triton. That M30 seriously got me hooked on powerful lights.

After a few months I discovered the downsides of that M30: Almost no regulation on turbo, and a terrible PWM on mid and low. So it ended up in a closet. Last time I tried to find it, it was gone. Dunno if I trashed it, or if it's just misplaced somewhere...

I sold that LD20 last year, so the lights that got me hooked on flashlights are no longer a part of my collection... 
Anyway, I still have plenty lights to enjoy on a daily base. And with all those new Fenix lights coming up the next months, I think I'll be getting a few more this year.


----------



## crizyal (May 10, 2012)

The turning point for my flashaholism was when I purchased my Eternal Light. It had not one but four LEDs! I could set it to many different modes, dim it down as low as I wanted. The batteries lasted forever hence the name. This was definitely a game changer for me. Where else was the to go but a Tri-V? Well I am still working on that one...


----------



## jssp78 (May 10, 2012)

Surefire E2E. Still think it is the best form size made. Might not take 18xxx size battery but it feels great in the hand.


----------



## motigg (May 10, 2012)

I bought a Coast flashlight at Home Depot for a camping trip. Was wowed by the brightness (about 100 lumens, all spill, unregulated). Someone broke into my car months later, stole the flashlight. I figured I should do some research to replace the light--that led me to CPF. Trouble.

Edit: I remember reading the reviews and thinking "what kind of moron spends more than $20 on a flashlight?" and "who CARES what the beam looks like." Well, now I'm a moron, too.


----------



## fyrstormer (May 10, 2012)

The Arc6. I didn't like the way it looked in the product photos, but once I saw some better photos taken by owners with good cameras, I had to have one. I couldn't say no to a flashlight with more processing power than Apollo 11.


----------



## Launch Mini (May 10, 2012)

A freind showed me his Lummi Wee.
About a year later I enquired about it, he told me Dave was about to release the SPY007, and I bought one.
The SPY007 was my first "real light" I purchased. 
That light lit up the way for me.


----------



## Lou Minescence (May 10, 2012)

Innova X5. Finally I had a pocket size reliable light. Batteries would last 6 months. I always remember deer hunting with that light. 5 of us were looking for a wounded deer. By the time we walked out of the woods, everyone was following me. My light was the only one still working. The X5 was so far ahead of the other lights.


----------



## Smokescreen (May 10, 2012)

I remember seeing my Dad's Mini Mag back when they first came out and I thought those were awesome back then, but for me it was the Innova X5 too... after that I bought a Surefire e2D Defender and it just took off from there.


----------



## ShiningKnight (May 10, 2012)

Had a couple of maglites before, even a 6D which was large and heavy but not that much light.

Then last year colleagues had a ledlenser which made also wanna have something like that. Did some research, decided that ledlenser wasn't for me and decided upon a Fenix LD10. And that one got me hooked. Couldn't wait till it was dark and go outside to look at the amazing amount of light coming out of such a small package (maglite was the only comparison for me at the time).

Bought seven more Fenix lights from E05 till TK41 since then and am still looking for situations for which I need another flashlight (it not only got me hooked but I still got the virus and can't seem to get rid of it )


----------



## baterija (May 10, 2012)

For me it was the first non-5mm LED light I got, a Romisen RC-H3. I'd been issued a Surefire Weaponlight months before and it whet the appetite. It was well designed, well made, and functional but when I turned it on ...I wasn't hooked. I was at one of the budget dealers a couple months later for some USB cables/adapters and noticed the flashlight section. Next thing you know I am looking at a review that points here and Bessiebenny's old budget light thread. Hmmmm... high output LEDs...that's news to me. Wanting to experiment before spending a lot of money I ended up with the RC-H3. The rest is history...


----------



## AIC (May 10, 2012)

Well, my first actual non-toy light was a 2aa Ray-o-vac Sportsman incan. It was simple, durable, bright (for the time), and looked good. It was just a flashlight to me that I used like a light should be used. I then got a Mini-mag, nothing special, didn't like it as much as the Ray-o-vac, but I used that too. _Then_, I was gifted an Energizer 4aaa double barrel, and I was hooked since then. Going to other Mags, bigger double barrels, more 2d lights and so on. Nothing could satisfy me like the 4aaa Double Barrel. Until I found this place after purchasing a 3aa mini-mag LED and an 80 luman dorcy 3aaa rebel, now I'm broke and illuminated.


----------



## lightsolo (May 11, 2012)

skyfire said:


> maglite mini 2xAA in a metallic blue color. cant even remember how old i was when i asked my parents for it.



Same here:thumbsup:...mini mag 2 AA royal blue metalic color had the best thow at the time for that battery type light. Virtually break proof for a kid, good size, and batteries were easy to get. That started me on the quality lights quest and onto the flashaholic wagon.

good times,
Lightsolo


----------



## jw2n (May 12, 2012)

I had many lights, having started using them in the mid-60s as a boy, but it was my first 6p in the 80s that really got me hooked.


----------



## anthony lumens (May 12, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Tell us about the ONE light the started you down the road to being a flashaholic.
> 
> For me, it was the introduction to the original HDS. When I saw a pic of it, I thought it was very intriguing. When I was finally able to play with one, it was all over. Still one of my absolute favorites, I will always have a few in my collection.



For me it was the Olight Sr90


----------



## Eric242 (May 12, 2012)

My first LED and quality light, an Orb Raw NS in early 2006. A while later a Surefire L5. Both lights really started the sickness for me.

Eric


----------



## Labrador72 (May 12, 2012)

I always liked flashlights but did not become mad about them before I got the JetBeam PA20 - then it was a flashlight after the other...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 12, 2012)

First one that got me hooked was the Fenix P3D Q5. After that came a Fenix L2D Q5. Took both on a week long backpacking trip to the High Sierras with my younger brother, who was afraid of the dark at the time. Running these lights all night on low for 6 nights straight, I never changed the batteries once. I have managed to scare away a mountain lion from a campground with the P3D on turbo (on a different trip). These Fenix lights were a huge step up from the 3 watt l.e.d. Minimags.


----------



## rockhong01 (May 12, 2012)

For me, it's a "picture" of Surefire L6 Porcupine. I never thought a flashlight can be made of that way. The attack bezel, the pineapple shape, the unusual and tough atmosphere it gives attracts me deeply. Then, I started my journey being a flashaholic...


----------



## mckey (May 12, 2012)

Surefire G2X Tactical I bought a few years ago to mount on my first AR-15 after seeing the quailty and performance of the surefire I was hooked compared to the elcheapo mini mag lites I had in used the past.


----------



## Numb (May 12, 2012)

Fenix TK11, much smaller and brighter than my old maglites. And able to withstand tons of abuse without breaking. 

/N


----------



## bla2000 (May 13, 2012)

Surefire C2. Buying 3 bored C2, dropins, and accessories I spent $600. I was happy with all of that but then I was curious for customs because for the same amount of money I could purchase 0.5, 1, or 2 customs. I've enjoyed all of the lights I've purchase but sell some to avoid extreme hoarding.


----------



## Gooby (May 14, 2012)

Honestly, the hours of researching on this forum got me hooked, but the first real high end flashlight that made me buy others lights was the Fenix TK70! It is just amazing how bright it is compared to the old maglites I used to have.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 14, 2012)

I think it was a black 2AA incan MiniMag.(it's been so many years I can't really remember.)


----------



## tychoseven (May 14, 2012)

Gooby said:


> Honestly, the hours of researching on this forum got me hooked...



Same here. Just being exposed to the breadth of information on flashlights was enough to get me hooked. My "gateway" light was the Zebralight H51Fw...I use it every day, and it's still my favorite, if not the brightest I own.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 15, 2012)

jw2n said:


> I had many lights, having started using them in the mid-60s as a boy, but it was my first 6p in the 80s that really got me hooked.



That's almost *exactly* my story, except that I can date my first 6P to about 1991 (purchased from cutlery shoppe). Still have it, too! Then later an M3. 

At some later time I discovered the ARC AAA, and that was my first LED light. Got a second ARC AAA with the green anodizing and better LED. Then got one of the first-gen ARC LS's. Lost the head somewhere, though I still have the 1xAA and 2xAA battery tubes.

After the LS, went back to Surefire for the E1E's. Can't remember when I started getting into Fenix. Then off to Quarks--I still EDC my Quark Titanium with a 14500. And I have probably purchased about 20-25 4Sevens lights of all kinds, many as gifts.

And now I own to Zebralights, and am seriously thinking about the H502....Unbelievable to think it will give me over 200 lumens from a single AA, when 60 lumens from a pair of 123s seemed like magic only 20 years ago.


----------



## Bogie (May 15, 2012)

SF G2 was the first quality light that went on my fire helmet then I bought a SF L2 for EDC


----------



## Jarzaa (May 16, 2012)

Fenix L1P was the light, however before that just reading ledmuseum and cpf really started it.


----------



## gsr (May 16, 2012)

Surefire 6P, back in the mid 90's. It was Maglites before that, and the occasional Fulton G.I. crookneck.


----------



## Torchaddict (May 16, 2012)

Arc6 for me. Beautiful light in person. Fell in love and modded it. That's how much I like it! It's like a miniaturized version of a McLuxIII/HDS hybrid. I had an Ultrafire C3 prior and wasn't impressed (bad connections problems since it was the Al model). But the Arc6 is perfect for me in every way.


----------



## DUQ (May 16, 2012)

Streamlight TL2 LED.


----------



## RGB_LED (May 17, 2012)

The one light that I had to say really opened my eyes was the HDS U60. At the time that I first saw it on a website, I thought it was ugly. But, after reading about it, I was hooked. So I bought one and that started my descent down the long and dark tunnel of Flahoholism. Luckily, I have many lights to light the way! :devil:


----------



## q3131a (May 17, 2012)

Surefire 9P with a KT2 Turbo Head. I was so amazed by the throw, had never seen anything like it.


----------



## stockwiz (May 18, 2012)

here I'll just take a picture... Arc LSL-ST #208 with 2xAA adapter, now a collector piece sitting in the living room. Wow I'm getting old. I joined in 2003.


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 19, 2012)

It was a Maglite XL200 for me. It was the first light I had ever owned that put out more than a 3 D-Cell Incan Maglite. Up until then the only LED lights I had see were the ultra-dim gas station ones. I was blown away by the brightness (170 lumens, lol) and the UI (still am too). I had never known that lights had come so far with out costing hundreds of dollars like the Streamlights I had been exposed to.


----------



## ToddC (May 19, 2012)

Fenix E1


----------



## Kevinkw1 (May 19, 2012)

1983, it was a 2 C cell Maglight, which i still have. My bro became a flashahilic, but I remained dormant until the beginning of this year! And, flashaholics forgive me, I got a led lenser. But I subsequently seen the light and gave that to my wife! Hehe. Got about 10 lights now and even flirting getting my first mcgizmo!


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (May 20, 2012)

Trust fire X8 for me. Actually I had couple cheap lights zoomable flood to throw Police x2000 but that was all I know about led at the time until my friend introduced me to this world.


----------



## bansuri (May 20, 2012)

For LED lights it was the Zebralight H50. Here's my first post on CPF:

"This forum convinced me to get the H50 when it came out, and now the 501. 
Had to finally register to let you all know how grateful I am for the time you put into reviews and pics and everything else. You folks are great!"

Between the review from the user who was doing medical work in South America and all of the other posters' comments I had to have one. Sold my original to get a neutral version, still have the H50, H51, H501, etc..
My milestone on handhelds was getting up the nerve to buy an Ra Twisty. Wait,... this thread made me realize that I _always_ come back to Zebralight and Ra/HDS... those 2 brands make up the bulk of my lights.

For lights in general it would have to be the 'ol Maglite 2xAA Minimag. I was in my teens when that wonderful light came out (~30 years ago), and it was a great lighting solution for the time. I've had many.


----------



## thaugen (May 20, 2012)

+1 HDS and Zebralight for me...plus a Surefire C2 and G2 (with Malkoff Drop-ins for good measure!


----------



## KeyGrip (May 20, 2012)

Still on my keychain after six years.


----------



## ericjohn (May 20, 2012)

Let's go back to Christmas of 1988. I was about to turn two years old that following January. My aunt and uncle gave me one of those Playschool lanterns that had the red/green lens filters. Those were back in the days when they made quality (mostly not Chinese) made toys for children. There were other flashlights too. There is one I posted on here a while back of me sitting on my paw paw's lap staring into his Eveready Commander Lantern. November 1987 was written on the back of it. My parents also had some kind of yellow and white 6 volt lantern with a white knob you would turn to switch it on/off. Has anyone had or seen such a light? I saw one once again about 3 years ago in a hardware store but it wasn't for sale (only for store use near the cash register.) No idea what the brand was. My mom and dad also had a Bright Star 575, that was known as "the black flashlight" which they kept in the utility room. Flashlights are burned in my mind and have been since infancy.


----------



## q3131a (May 22, 2012)

Surefire 6P


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 22, 2012)

SureFire G2, back around 2003. I still have it, equiped with a McClicky and KX4. McClickys won't fit into the early tail caps, so I had to replace it a LOTC. This means that the body is the only original part, but it has a lot of sentimental value. My wife uses it as her nightstand light.


----------



## stallion2 (May 30, 2012)

Surefire G2 incan started it but the Olight M20 pushed me over the deep end. now i'm looking for that light that'll put a stop to the maddness.


----------



## cre10 (May 31, 2012)

I got hooked on a Surefire M900V


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 1, 2012)

Mac's Ti light. Simply but useful. Like the neat look and finish.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 1, 2012)

2AA minimag, back in the early 90's.
Once I joined CPF, it was the ArcLS that did me in.


----------



## Owen (Jun 1, 2012)

My first true EDC, a LRI Photon Micro-light II.


----------



## Bello (Jun 1, 2012)

Surefire e2d defender


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nitecore original EX10. I bought it from UniquieTi along with 2 AW RCR123's and the very last Ti bezel ring Russ had. I kinda miss that little light.


----------



## Phototropin (Jun 2, 2012)

My addiction is fairly recent, so I'd have to say the SWM V10R Ti, which was my first decent light. I realised I had a problem while trying to explain to a colleague the importance of having a light with a low low mode, and proudly showing him my V10R Ti, which was met with blank stares. Then they asked me the price lol. Took a bit of googling to show them that $140 is actually pretty damn cheap compared to some other similarly sized lights. "But it's just a torch!". 

But I can proudly say that my enthusiasm influenced at least one of them, he has just purchased his 3rd light in 2 weeks. He he he


----------



## Sean (Jun 3, 2012)

The Surefire E2, 10 years ago. This is the very one I owned. Wish I would have never sold it.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 3, 2012)

Surefire 6p with a M61.... Curse the light that started it all.


----------



## russde (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely remember what started this. Maglite 2AA's, cool colors, pretty bright (remember this is pre-led) and they came with cool holsters for your belt.
Later...LED drop ins? Seriously? Awesome! Better run time, still cool colors, what more could we ask? Funny that the same LED drop ins are still on the shelf.

Cheers,
Russel


----------



## Getnlwr (Jun 3, 2012)

My First was a Surefire 6P. I remember seeing them in the gun shop, and the guy pulling one out, and then telling me the price. I about choked. Then he turned it on. 

I had to have one. 

And it's only gotten worse.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 4, 2012)

After the maglites I took the Walther tactical pro and after that..........


----------



## pulstar (Jun 4, 2012)

Maglite Magcharger - so much better than other incandescent light i knew until then... After playing with it i soon bought one for myself. Then i bought Terralux dropin for it, Nitecore Extreme as my EDC... And that was it. Hooked for life!


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 4, 2012)

Early days before flashoholicism it was scorpion & stinger. BUT - what pushed me over the edge was a posting on the market place. It showed some (unmemorable) light resting on an McGizmo Oilslick Mule - I asked what it was and he directed me over to Custom B/S/T & Don's subforum. I didn't even know the Custom B/S/T existed. Many lights later.....


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 4, 2012)

Fenix TK-20


----------



## lws (Jun 4, 2012)

no doubt, the original ARC's the original, then the 2nd, premium or regular led's (or the 2nd's bin), anyway, loved the lite so I kept getting newer versions. Still got 4 or 5 and I don't think any of them work, but when they did!!! i got hooked, I had a Surefire P6 or something and used it for years, but to get that much (or almost) that much lite in such a small form factor blew my mind. I hauled cattle and climbing up the side of the trailer at nite and trying to peer inside while not getting kicked,falling off, defecated on, or getting your arm broke or fingers crushed if you stuck your hand into far..., I dropped the surefire in one night when I got kicked at and after digging it out of 3" of poop when I unloaded, it still works (and for that matter, it would no doubt work today). I eventually got a McLux, I forget which one, electroless nickel, 1-CR123 battery, loved it but left it on the step after I washed up and all,drove off and it didn't make it the 10 or so miles till I remembered. Now I have and love a BitZ titanium. sorry for rambling.


----------



## ishmael (Jun 4, 2012)

Mag charger back when department issue was a plastic 2 D incan. I can still recall the sick feeling I got when the supply sgt handed me that POS.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a Surefire D2 Defender. For those who are unfamiliar with this incan. It was a 6P with a clip. After that I bought Surefire as if it wad going out of fashion. I know it was an old model because the black bezel did not have the plastic insert and had no wrting on the head.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to give that credit to the Lowes task force 2C.
Mine had the OLD 3 bond wire XRE. It was around 100 Lumens OTF IIRC.

LOL!!!


----------



## DuncanHynes (Jun 5, 2012)

The first light I ordered due to reviews was a Fenix L2D 120 lumen model...it just went on from there. Soon after the M60 curosity was a Malkoff addiction of every type and level other than the new 219's... and some OverReady stuff. Before the L2D I just would get a LedLenser from Lowes (that I actually still have), makes a fair 3AAA. All my lights now use LiIons except in my beloved HDS neutral custom and the AA body M31L. Not to mention a healthy tritium vial collection. Stupid forum.:nana:


----------



## Calcat576 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fenix PD20. Still use that little light every day. Then a PD30, now lost somewhere.:shakehead Just got a PD32, and learning to love that too.


----------



## Stellar_00 (Jun 7, 2012)

It has to be the Surefire logo used that got me started......it took off from there.


----------



## Cairo (Jun 8, 2012)

Foursevens quark 123 squared tactical r5 version good edc light I carry the lanyard around my chest with the holster clipped on under my clothes sort of like a shoulder holster for a handgun


----------



## Creezy (Jun 9, 2012)

Surefire E2E HA


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2012)

Fenix TK20


----------



## eg6 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine was an led maglight 2xAA that my dad won from his work place. I was just fiddling around with it and then decided to do a google search on led flashlights. Then after some researching, i bought myself a quark X 2xAA NW and my life haven't been the same ever since


----------



## Czecher (Jun 10, 2012)

Surefire 6p was first followed by a few more in the Surefire line. Time to try some newer models. Father's Day is almost here!!!


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 10, 2012)

jetbeam bc25, bought in march... one of my first


----------



## run4jc (Jun 10, 2012)

McGizmo Haiku. Bought my first 6 months after I got into quality lights, and I've had at least one ever since.

The very light...


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 10, 2012)

As far back as I can remember I was fascinated by especially powerful flashlights. In the late 70's or early 80's, I remember being especially fascinated by those spotlights that would plug into car cigarette lighters. Not sure if they were 1 million or 100,000 candlepower back then. I also have been fascinated by any kind of light powerful enough to send a very visible beam out into the sky - like movie set spotlights, airport lights and other search-style lights, etc. 

So, I think I was born predisposed... but THE light that set off my recent flashlight collecting spree and new found appreciation for the modern flashlight was the *EagleTac D25C twisty*. I had not been following the progress of flashlight development. I had no idea the caliber of quality being put in to these lights today until I unpackaged and held that light in my hand.... and then turned it on!


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 10, 2012)

I started out way before white LED's existed. I got some bulbous keychain jumbo red light from an astronomy magazine. Then I found this place about the time the ARC LS first started to trickle out into the world. Back in the day when Luxeon's were green, purple, yellow and on occasion, white.


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 10, 2012)

I always liked lights and had my share of Mags, but my first real light was an original 6P. Now I am hopelessly hooked.
HDS Rotary, McGizmo, FM 3P, VG FB1, Brass Lion Cub, Z2, C2, E1B, Oveready, Elzetta, Fenix, and a couple of LED upgrades to my Mag 3D's.


----------



## alika2die4 (Jun 10, 2012)

I got hooked on a sure fire 6p. It actually a matter of life and death. I was on a patrol stop scanning for IEDs with a little 1aa mag light. I see another member of my unit with a sure fire damn near lighting up everything near him. Needless to say the morning we got back from our mission I was in the px trailer buying a Surefire. The thing is also a tank. One of my Soldiers ran over my light with a 915 fuel tanker and the light survived.


----------



## blueline1046 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd have to say a Surefire G2. Still have it


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 11, 2012)

I love hearing about keychain lights on duty for many years and still going strong. :thumbsup:



KeyGrip said:


> Still on my keychain after six years.


----------



## weathermaker (Jun 11, 2012)

I have always loved flashlights, but the Inova X5 was the one that got me hooked on higher end lights.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 11, 2012)

Inova X5t. I lusted after one for _years_. I got one just in time to discover they discontinued the fluted body of the old model, but it was the day after Hurricane Charley hit Orlando and I had $40 burning a hole in my pocket. The thing was _beautiful._ I think it was also my first introduction to good industrial design, and years later when I discovered it was being displayed in a design museum, there was not one _spark_ of surprise in my body. It was brighter than anything else I had, except a fluorescent lantern running on two screw-top lantern batteries in series, through a homemade bus-bar, attached to an alligator clip to cigarette lighter adapter cord - hardly portable. And it was _tiny._ I was hooked by the cylindrical profile, the waterproofness (the X5 was practically a dive light, especially compared to later Inovas), an the _bombproofnes_. Lummi's old Flik-Lite was discontinued, and I decided that N cells sucked, though it was a close thing.

Inova's second-gen, reflectorized Xo cemented it, though. It had a _brilliant_ silhouette, the best beam I've ever seen - before or since - and it was _regulated._ I was hooked. But it was the X5 that bought the rod, prepared the bait, and drove to the fishing hole.


----------



## CVLPA (Jun 12, 2012)

The first light was a Maglite 5D incan, then some years later i got a SF E2D and was really impressed but couldn't afford the batteries here in Sweden. Then i forgot about flashlights because i didn't understand the LED lights and had no real need for one. I didn't follow the progress they made but this year, when i really needed a good light i started to google for one and found this forum. I read the reviews and different posts and now i have the Fenix TK35 and grin stupid everytime i turn it on. I'm hooked. Next i'll buy a AAA-light and after that, a light that has more lumens than i can shake a stick at (maybe TK70).

Thanks for the help and damn you for making me an addict!


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 12, 2012)

My first SF 6P's & a 9P that I bought in 1995 (still have all 3 of them). I had many lights before them, but none that put out the light they did. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## euroken (Jun 12, 2012)

Nitecore NEX with SS bezels...Still my favorites...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I must of been born a flashoholic! :laughing: The first light that really sticks in my mind is a cheap plastic 4C lantern style light from radio shack.It didn't hold up very well but seemed bright at the time and I liked the unusual design.My dad has an extensive collection of older lights so I am sure that helped push things along as well, but his interest is more "collector" than what I would call a "flashoholic".Of course I had to have a Maglite but the light that really pushed me beyond the point of no return is the CMG Infinity.As anemic as the output of the original Infinity is the runtime at a constant level with only a single battery seemed amazing next to the incans that I was accustomed tonly later after already trying several INOVAs did I discover CPF and as we all know it's a slippery slope from here.........


----------



## Kend038 (Jun 16, 2012)

It would have to be the LED upgrade for my AA maglight from terralux.


----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Jun 17, 2012)

About 30 years ago my dad had this little squeeze light called the lightning bug. I was fascinated by that thing and ever since I've been into flashlights. Soon after I discovered CPF, I ran out and bought a Surefire L4. That started me off on an expensive journey searching for the perfect light. Someday I'll end up at Mcgizmo I'm sure of it ;-)


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 17, 2012)

According to my father it was an el cheapo d cell light that I would disassemble anytime he erred and left it out where I could reach it and try to see how it made that bright light. I was 3 or 4 at the time. When I could buy my own flashlights I started out with maglights and knew there had to be brighter and better lights around. ARC put me on the road to acquiring quality lites that cost more than 2 or 3 bucks.My current new acquisition is one of the Fenix TK-35 units.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jun 18, 2012)

Surefire E1e early on...fenix P1D in 2006 started the LED collecting


----------



## wordwalker3 (Jun 18, 2012)

My Dad's Eveready All American 2 D cell.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...fety-Glow-Lens-Ring-and-Target-Switch-2D-1955

My cub Scout light,
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Ban...Scout-Flip-Light-with-Key-Chain-Loop-2AA-1953

Then numerous lights failed to interest me as much until my 3 C Maglite, Smokecutter 2 D, Surefire E1E, E2E, A nuai? 3 watt luxeon, I knew then led was going to bring more.. thrunite 1C, solarforce L2P with XML T6 then U2 dropin, shadow tc6... oops
You did say one, didn't you? Ah well like the tater chips...you can't settle on just one.


----------



## bworm989 (Jun 18, 2012)

my first light that got me hooked was a Fenix TK-11 it was a great light till you let your parents barrow it and they lose it. the plus side of it was they upgraded it to a TK-35 (860lumens) so not to bad. but i think I'm going to buy it again, i loved that light.


----------



## B.B. (Jun 19, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Tell us about the ONE light the started you down the road to being a flashaholic.
> 
> For me, it was the introduction to the original HDS. When I saw a pic of it, I thought it was very intriguing. When I was finally able to play with one, it was all over. Still one of my absolute favorites, I will always have a few in my collection.



I was introduced to a Q BEAM in like 1979 and 11 year old me thought it was almost as cool as a light saber.


----------



## ClassicGOD (Jun 19, 2012)

Some time ago I was looking for a small flashlight that I can always carry with me. Back then I had no idea what lumens look like in real world and what size light is good for EDC (turns out for me 1x CR123 is perfect). I bought a Fenix LD01 Q5 1xAAA flashlight. When I got home and put a AAA Eneloop inside I was blown away. Such a small light, with 1 AAA battery was much brighter than my incandescent flashlight I was using for years! Few days later it got it's first real world test when the lights went out for few hours (due to very old infrastructure we have problems with electricity at least twice a year) and again 80lm of LD01 suppressed me by lightning the entire room with ceiling bounce. That was the moment I decided to get some more modern flashlights. I started looking for reviews, first on Youtube, than on other sites and after some time I found candlepowerforums


----------



## Ishango (Jun 19, 2012)

The one light that got me hooked to flashlights is actually the Fenix E20. I had Maglites for years, thinking I had the best flashlight available. I've posted this story somewhere before, so sorry if this seems familiar. I was on a holiday and went on a tour through a marl stone quarry. The guide wanting to point something out on a far wall, pulled out a very bright LED flashlight. That lead me on a search what this amazing light could have been. I found the E20, ordered it and was simply astonished. After that I really started reading about lights and found CPF and the rest is history


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm fairly new to this hobby, the 4Sevens Mini123 light did it for me. It amazed me, that so much light could be had in such a small package.


----------



## I_SawTheLight (Jun 21, 2012)

This may sound sill but it was a Stanley 5 watt led spotlight. I think mine is rated at about 420 lumens, has a built in variable dimmer, and is rechargeable and water proof. I bought two of these for a hunting trip last winter. Loved them. Until I saw my friends Elusive Wildlife technologies Kill Light XLR 250 with a green led. Man did that thing light up the woods!


----------



## peterscm (Jun 22, 2012)

Me started with this one OSRAM Dulux Mini. Yes, I know, it is not LED but my interest get started from this little one:







then followed by this one:






and this one:







also bought some china made LED flashlight. I only get those flashlight when I found it interesting and unique (to me).


now using Jetbeam BC10 as my EDC. Currently owning Olight i6 Paladin, Fenix LD22, E21. Most likely will get Fenix LD41 when it is available.


----------



## mpetry912 (Jun 22, 2012)

For me it was an HDS Basic 60, I bought two of them (one for my brother) in 2006. Now I've got 5 or 6 really nice lights (including a couple HDS lights) and put them to good use on an almost daily basis.

Mark Petry
Bainbridge Island, WA


----------



## SoCalDep (Jun 22, 2012)

RedForest UK said:


> Fenix TK20



Gotta agree. I had a Surefire Z2 for my job and upgraded it with a Surefire LED module. I figured I had the best of the best until I went into a shop and the guy behind the counter showed me a TK20... I was hooked! A light with the power, reliability, and battery life of an LED but with (nearly) the tint of an incandescent? No way! I bought the light immediately and carried it on duty for a couple years until my flashaholism took over completely and I joined the light-of-the-month club. I'm still a high-CRI fan and one of my new favorites is my Surefire 6P with Lumens Factory high-CRI drop-in. Can't beat those neutral and warm LEDs!


----------



## Rossymeister (Jun 22, 2012)

Definitely have to say the old Surefire E2D. Carried that light for over 2 years before i discovered the Surefire U2. I didnt like having to change the bulb every 3-4 months, but it was the brightest light that i had at the time.

Good times.


----------



## Novan3 (Jun 22, 2012)

mckey said:


> Surefire G2X Tactical I bought a few years ago to mount on my first AR-15 after seeing the quailty and performance of the surefire I was hooked compared to the elcheapo mini mag lites I had in used the past.



Actually that model isn't recommended for weapons mounting applications, just sayn'.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 22, 2012)

Saw a SF Kroma in the case at my local shooting range and asked to check it out. Thought it was so damned neat and it made me get online to research more, eventually finding out about the SF Optimus light (never released  ) which led me to CPF. The _ONE_ light that got me hooked on this hobby though was pics of *Muyshondt's Ti Nautilus*. As the saying goes, the rest is history...


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 22, 2012)

Novan3 said:


> Actually that model isn't recommended for weapons mounting applications, just sayn'.



It obviously worked for him, just sayin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 22, 2012)

Saw the SF E1L in an SF cabinet and was facinated with its design, small compact size.


----------



## prof (Jun 22, 2012)

Infinity ultra...the original one before Gerber bought them.


----------



## Novan3 (Jun 23, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> It obviously worked for him, just sayin'. :thumbsup:



:twothumbs Me too! Had a G2 Nitrolon LED on a DD offset mount - never had a problem at the range. The SF G2 actually replaced a Fenix TK10 (EDC) which was my gateway light.


----------



## ffoghorn (Jun 25, 2012)

Fenix LD10. And these fora. 

When I lost the LD10 I actually contacted FenixOutfitters to find out if they had one (the model had been discontinued) and they had some left and they even checked through them to make sure I got one without a green or blue tint to the light. (I asked)

Love this little guy.

And his new pals: the LD01, the Quark X AA2 Neutral White; the ThruNite Ti, which I got a really good deal on and is on it's way for sure; and the big throwy one I haven't picked out yet. And, well, some others. For stuff.

And I just flat enjoy reading about flashlights.


----------



## 1milkman (Jun 27, 2012)

hds clicky


----------



## youngbushcrafter (Jun 27, 2012)

Fenix Tk15!


----------



## Robert_M (Jun 30, 2012)

It started with the SureFire G2. The super bright (at the time) 65 Lumens got me hooked. About a week later I bought a Z2. And then the LED flashlights arrived!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not sure, exactly. I bought a 6D Mag around 2004 that sparked my interest in CPF and more modern flashlights. My first 123 light was a Streamlight Scorpion, so I guess you could say that's the one that did it for me. But really, I kept going through a parade of various Surefire incans until I bought a used U2 two years ago. That's the first light I've really fallen in love with.


----------



## billbebob (Jun 30, 2012)

For me it was the now discontinued Fenix TK 20 that got me really hooked.


----------



## Megatrowned (Jun 30, 2012)

One day I had been wasting time on the net and I happened upon a review of the Lumii Raw NS. It was love at first sight. Some how I managed to talk my wife into getting it as a early anaversary gift for me. I'm sure she regrets that :hairpull: It's been all down hill since then. Soo many cool lights to be had! But at least it's not dark going down that hill:twothumbs


----------



## peterkin101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maglite Mini Maglite AA back in 1991 which stunned me back then.

Of course things have moved on especially in the last 5 years.

But that is the baby that did it for me.


----------



## Burs757 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Surefire 6P was my first high end light. I bought it in 2000 before my second deployment. It went through bulbs fast and batteries faster, but man was it a great light for the time. It now has a revered spot in my military display right next to my heavily abused Benchmade 9050 AFO...


----------



## buds224 (Jun 30, 2012)

A couple of years back, the Fenix LD20.....it was a 205 lumen version....if memory serves me correct, it was an R4?


----------



## grrr925 (Jul 1, 2012)

i got sucked in with an ld10, i have since started liking the ti lights like my sunwayman and lenslight


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jul 1, 2012)

The first light that really got me hooked was a Surefire 6P incan. long since converted to LED. & continuously upgraded. At present with a Malkoff M61W. which is about 3900K. & still looks 'killer'!


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 2, 2012)

The one that got me hooked was the Surefire E1B.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 2, 2012)

A Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 is responsible for my flashaholism.


----------



## chaparral (Jul 4, 2012)

I've always liked flashlights ever since the 1970s but what got me upgrading all the old stuff was a Surefire M951 with the 125 lumen incan head. Compared to the Maglites of the day, that thing rocked!


----------



## SidC (Jul 4, 2012)

My Fenix PD31. I bought it a couple months ago and I've realized the importance of carrying a good light every day.


----------



## fl0t (Jul 6, 2012)

Fenix P1D-CE
It was on sale on amazon and my GF got it for my BD


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 6, 2012)

Fenix TK10. Bombproof.


----------



## Øsø (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been hooked on flashlights for a long time. I've always had Maglights and such. I only recently started edc-ing a flashlight, a Streamlight Microstream. After spending a few days reading posts here I ordered a FourSevens Mini ML-X. It should arrive today or Monday. I'm so excited, I think I'm hooked. My wife is going to kill me. LOL


----------



## nullity (Jul 7, 2012)

The first LED light I purchased was a Fenix P1D, but I eventually purchased a P2D Q5.

I'm currently LEDless, and I'm hoping to own a HDS 120 high-cri.


----------

